

Tell HN: Public apology to dcurtis - edw519

Yesterday, I jumped on dcurtis in his hn post "30-day flight" here...<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=782512<p>I said it was foolish and selfish.  I was wrong.  It's neither.  A little over the top, but that's all.<p>As a frequent flyer, I'm always concerned about being able to get the seats I need and not getting bumped, so maybe I was a little sensitive.  Also, sometimes I double book, then cancel, to keep flexible plans and feel guilty about it.  (So who am I to criticize?)<p>I talked with alaskamiller last night and he reminded me that this was a great chance for the 2 of them to have an adventure, learn a few things, and share their experience in their blog.<p>I just didn't read that it yesterday's post.  I should have known better.<p>I look forward to seeing dcurtis and alaskamiller in Pittsburgh if we're there the same time.  Other hn'ers may want to coordinate their schedules with them too.  Who knows, buy them a drink or dinner and you may be the subject of a blog post.<p>Have fun and keep us posted.
======
antonovka
The entire thing has been positioned as a bid for attention and funding from
the start. How is it anything but selfish, wasteful and boring?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759730>

 _Concept wise, I'm also drawing a blank, I need a hot geek girl/onair
personality to come along. I can Ustream all the airports but no one will
sponsor/pay for it--certainly not JetBlue since they know 1000 people will
consider it, a dozen will go through with it, and all the social media
marketing will be valued at zero. At best you can tape yourself going to all
the airports and talk about them (review the architecture, shops, food,
services, etc.) but that's boring after awhile. Time-lapsing and condensing
the footage into a 5 minutes Where In the World is Matt video, maybe, but
that's marginally novel and I think will only be a moderate (YouTube: 500k?
Vimeo: 100k?) viral hit. How do I monetize on viral videos?_

Flagged for drama. I'm disappointed that we've given them even more attention.

------
omouse
Flagged for drama. GTFO, this isn't the Ruby community ;)

------
tdavis
I thought your argument was specious, but hardly warranting a public apology.
In any case, spending 30 days in airports and airplanes sounds absolutely
miserable; far from an "adventure". But, hey, different strokes for different
folks and all that.

------
maxklein
How about doing this in an email? You know, apologising to the person and not
at the pulpit?

~~~
Poiesis
If you criticize on the pulpit, you apologize on the pulpit.

~~~
nostrademons
If everybody did that, the Internet would consist of nothing but apologies...

~~~
matth
Logical impossibility.

------
huhtenberg
This is not news.

------
jskopek
Very graceful of you.

On a slightly related note, I'll be taking advantage of the JetBlue promotion
all September (22 segments, not quite as hardcore), and I'd love to coordinate
with a couple other HNers to see if we can meet up some time. Do you guys
think this warrants a seperate thread/app? I've been checking out tripit.com,
and it might be a good way to compare our trips

Here's mine:
[http://www.tripit.com/trip/public/id/2F88A928AC69?um=sn&...](http://www.tripit.com/trip/public/id/2F88A928AC69?um=sn&un=pu&us=fc)

------
steveklabnik
I'm from Pittsburgh, and if anyone who's doing this wants to drop by, I'd love
to say hello. Just shoot me an email, it's in my profile.

~~~
sjs382
likewise. :)

------
sho
I don't think it is necessary to make such a big deal about it? You could have
just apologised after the thread. You can still click reply and everything.

~~~
tjic
Yeah, but this way he gets 40+ points of HN karma...

~~~
a-priori

      user:	edw519
      created:	916 days ago
      karma:	21943
    

I don't think he's hurting for karma... 40 is a drop in the bucket.

~~~
itistoday
While we're on the topic of conspiracy theories, maybe this is just some sort
of scheme to promote dcurtis' adventure in which he'll spend a month running
through airports, sitting for hours in airplanes, and sleeping in shitty
motels? The guy is nuts! I wouldn't want to bring that upon my person.

~~~
alanthonyc
I have never seen dcurtis and edw415 in the same room together.

 _Ever._

~~~
sho
Who the hell is "edw415"?

------
jacquesm
classy!.

